# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Das Reiterdenkmal von Rama V

## Erwin

Gerade habe ich in Peleggis Buch „Thailand - the Worldly Kingdom“ einige Einzelheiten über die bekannte Reiterstatue von Rama V (Chulalongkorn) gelesen, die ich ganz interessant finde und die vielleicht nicht jeder weiß…. 

Die Statue war im Frankreich modelliert worden, von zwei Künstlern, C.E.Masson und G.Saulo hießen sie. Der eine stellte das Pferd, der andere den Reiter her. Im Sommer 1908 war das Monument fertig geworden und wurde nach Bangkok verschifft. 
Chulalongkorn ließ die Statue errichten, weil er wollte, dass er in der Erinnerung der Thais als Initiator von Siams Fortschritt fortleben wollte. Die Idee dazu hat er bei einem Besuch Europas bekommen, wo er –z.B. in Paris- viele Statuen gesehen hat. 
Die Kosten für das Projekt (200.000 Baht) kamen durch Spenden zustande. Es wurde viel mehr gespendet, als die Statue kostete, und zwar das 6fache des benötigten Betrags. Was zu viel war, wurde später für den Bau der Chulalongkorn-Universität verwendet. 
Die ersten Betrachter des Monuments, das am Lumpinipark auf einem marmornen Sockel aufgestellt wurde, müssen mehr als erstaunt gewesen sein, sah man doch bis dahin den Elefanten als das einzige dem König angemessene Reittier an. Auch war bislang noch niemals ein Thaikönig durch eine realistisch porträtierte Statue dargestellt worden. 
Schon bald nach Chulalongkorns Tod, genauer am 23.10.1912, richtete sein Nachfolger Rama VI den „Chulalongkorn-Gedächtnistag“ ein. An dem Reiterdenkmal fand regelmäßig eine Zeremonie statt, bei der Schulkinder, Lehrer und Beamte Blumenkränze niederlegten.
Etwa seit 1990 kam es dazu, dass  zunächst jeden Dienstag (Rama V wurde an einem Dienstag geboren), dann auch jeden Donnerstag, sich zahlreiche Menschen versammelten, Kerzen und Räucherstäbchen anzündeten und  Blumen und Porträts von Rama V niederlegten, aber auch importierte Luxusgüter wie französischen Kognac (das Lieblingsgetränk von Rama V) oder kubanische Zigarren. Der Ursprung hierfür lag bei reichen Sino-Thai Unternehmern, die in den Jahren davor viel Geld verdient hatten.
Die Menschen, die heute noch am Denkmal Blumen niederlegen oder Kerzen bzw. Räucherstäbchen anzünden, tun das nicht so sehr, um den König zu ehren, sondern aus egoistischen Gründen: abergläubig wie sie sind, erhoffen sie sich Glück und Reichtum….Chulalongkorn wird hier nicht als „Vater der Nation“ sondern als „Schaffer von Reichtum und Wohlstand“ verehrt. 
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Hier eine alte Aufnahme (entsprechend ist die Qualität) von der Enthüllung des Denkmals, wo sich Rama V (Chulalongkorn) gewissermassen selbst monumentalisiert. Die Aufnahme ist von 11.11.1908
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Übrigens heißt das Reiterstandbild auf Thai พระบรมรูปทรงม้า (etwa: phra boromma ruup ssong mah).
Das ist etymologisch nicht uninteressant, weil man –wie immer in Verbindung mit dem König- eine besonders hohe, im Alltag nicht verwendete Sprache benutzt:
„boromm“ oder „boromma“ (บรม) kommt direkt aus dem Pali „parami“ (= „höchst perfekt“) und bedeutet „höchst exzellent“. Diese Bedeutung wird noch verstärkt durch vorangestelltes „prah“ (พระ), was etwas Verehrungswürdiges, Nobles bedeutet.
„ruup“ (รูป) bedeutet Gestalt, Figur, Bild, Darstellung
„ssong“ (ทรง)ist ein Verb, das mit königlichen Tätigkeiten benutzt wird. „song mah“ (ทรงม้า ) bedeutet „auf dem Pferd reiten“. 
Insgesamt also etwa „verehrungswürdige, höchst exzellente Gestalt, die ein Pferd reitet“.
So hat man auch durch den Namen des Denkmals das Ansehen des Königs geschickt vermarktet. 

Natürlich hat man damals (1908) auch eine Briefmarke mit diesem Reiterstandbild ausgegeben. (über 40 Baht; "Baht" wurde damals von den Ausländern  "Tikal" genannt, was mit dem hebräischen "Shekel" verwandt ist. 

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass nach der Errichtung des Reiterdenkmals von Rama V lange Zeit, nämlich 24 Jahre lang,  kein weiteres Denkmal mehr errichtet wurde. Das hängt natürlich auch damit zusammen, dass die Thais solche Bronzedenkmale lange nicht selbst herstellen konnten (was für mich schwierig zu verstehen ist, da die Thais doch schon lange Buddhastatuen herstellen konnten, aber vielleicht ist das ja eine ganz andere Technik?)
Das nächste öffentliche Denkmal, bei dem ein König in Lebensgröße oder größer dargestellt wurde, war das Denkmal von Rama I. Es steht an der Auffahrt der Phra Putthayodfa-Brücke (kurz Saphan Phut = สะพานพุท  genannt) und wurde von Rama VII (Prajadhipok) in Auftrag gegeben. Der Entwurf stammte von einem Thai (Prinz Narit, auch Prinz Narisa genannt)), aber die Ausführung geschah in Mailand, durch einen Künstler namens Corrado Feroci. In Thaiquellen steht, die Ausführung sei durch „Sin Phirasi“ bzw. „Silpa Bhirasri“ erfolgte, das ist kein Widerspruch, denn 1944 wurde Feroci Thailänder und nahm diesen Thainamen an. 
Der Anlass zur Aufstellung dieses Denkmals waren die Feierlichkeiten zum 150-jährigen Bestehen der Chakri-Dynastie. Auch die genannte Brücke, welche die erste Verkehrsbrücke über den Chaopraya war, wurde 1932 eröffnet, gerade mal 2 Monate vor Abschaffung der absoluten Monarchie. Übrigens war die Brücke zunächst in der Mitte aufklappbar, so dass auch große Schiffe durchfahren konnten.  Der Bau der Brücke hat 4.000.000 Tikals (Baht) gekostet, 1 Mio hatte Rama VII gestiftet, ½ Mio war durch Sammlungen zusammengekommen.
Das Denkmal (bild 1) zeigt Rama I in Überlebensgröße, sitzend. Auf seinem Schoß liegt ein Schwert, das von seinen Händen erfasst wird. 
Das 2. Bild zeigt eine alte Aufnahme von der Eröffnung der Brücke, links der Denkmalbereich von Rama I.
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Nachdem 1932 die absolute Monarchie durch eine konstitutionelle ersetzt worden war, erhielt Corradi Feroci (damals nannte er sich noch so) von der neuen Regierung den Auftrag, ein Denkmal für Khorat zu entwerfen.  Es sollte eine Statue von Thao Suranari (ท้าวสุรนารี) werden, eine Heldin im Kampf gegen die Laoten. 1827, als Vientiane unter siamesischer Souveränität stand, erhob sich der König von Laos, Anuvong,, um die Unabhängigkeit von Siam zu erringen, und fiel mit einer Armee in Khorat ein. Bei dem erfolgreichen Abwehrkampf soll nach Prinz Damrong Thao Suranari, die Frau des Gouverneurs von Khorat, eine entscheidende Rolle gespielt haben. Doch waren die 1857 verstorbene Thao Suranari  und die ganze Geschichte beim Volk von Siam, auch bei den Bewohnern Khorats, in der Mitte der dreißiger Jahre, als die Revolution stattfand, praktisch in Vergessenheit geraten.  
Aber 1933 gab es in Khorat eine von Prinz Boworadet angeführte royalistische Rebellion, die deutlich machte, dass die Bewohner von Khorat keineswegs 100% hinter der neuen konstitutionellen Monarchie standen. Das Monument der Heldin, die geholfen hatte, eine Rebellion gegen die Zentralregierung von Siam zu unterdrücken, sollte die Bewohner Khorats daran erinnern, dass eine Rebellion gegen die Zentralgewalt in Bangkok keinen Erfolg versprach.  Das Denkmal sollte eine Erinnerung an die (früheren) patriotischen Tugenden der Khorater sein. Die Geschichte wurde stark ausgeschmückt und popularisiert. Das Denkmal wurde im Januar 1935 feierlich enthüllt, es stand (oder steht noch?) am Tor von Khorats rekonstruierten Stadtmauern.
1967 wurde an anderer Stelle (am „central square“) eine weitere Statue aufgestellt, modelliert nach der alten Statue Ferocis.  In den frühen neunziger Jahren hat sich hier eine Art Verehrungskult entwickelt, wo Blumen niedergelegt und Räucherstäbchen angezündet werden. Im Zusammenhang damit entstand ein lebhaftes Geschäftsleben in der unmittelbaren Nähe der Statue. Hier sprach man liebevoll von „Großmutter Mo“ ( ย่า โม). Denn Thao Suranari war ein Titel (etwa: „gallante Dame“), ebenso wie ihr Titel „Khun Ying“ von Rama II verliehen. Eigentlich hieß sie einfach (Frau) Mo. 

Aber ein lokaler Lehrer demystifizierte die Gestalt und zeigte auf, welche Gedanken hinter der Politisierung dieser Figur in Wahrheit steckten und wie die Fakten durch nationalistische Ideologie verfälscht worden waren. Er verließ  Khorat schon bald fluchtartig , da er um sein Leben fürchten musste. 1995 schrieb dann eine Studentin der Thammasat-Universität eine Masterarbeit über die Hintergründe, woraufhin in Khorat eine Protestdemo mit 50.000 Teilnehmern stattfand. Ein Büchlein, das die Studentin zum Thema schrieb, wurde in Thailand verboten. 
Es muss noch gesagt werden, dass mir nicht klar ist, ob es sich wirklich um zwei Denkmale handelt, wie ein Kapitel „mnemonic sites“ in einem detaillierten Buch über thailändische Geschichte beschreibt, oder nur um ein Denkmal, das man an einen neuen Platz gestellt hat, wie Quellen im Internet behaupten… Vielleicht wohnt ja jemand von Euch in Khorat und weiß etwas darüber?

Erwin

----------


## Erich

Meine Frau stammt aus Korat, kennt aber nur das eine Denkmal, eine kleinere Figur steht dann noch in Wat Salaroi in dem "JaMo" beigesetzt wurde.

----------


## Erwin

Danke Erich!

----------


## Erwin

Ich hatte mich schon länger gefragt, an welchen  Sieg denn das Victory Monument in Bangkok erinnern soll, habe mich aber erst jetzt ein wenig genauer mit dieser Angelegenheit befasst.
Der thailändische Name อนุสาวรีย์อนุสาวรีย์ชัยสมรภูมิ (etwa „Anusawari Chaisamoraphum“) setzt sich aus drei Elementen zusammen, die allesamt aus dem Sankrit bzw. Pali stammen. อนุสาวรีย์ (anusawari) bedeutet Denkmal, Monument. ชัย (chai) bedeutet siegen, gewinnen, สมรภูมิ (samoraphum) bedeutet Schlachtfeld, also “Denkmals des siegreichen Schlachtfeldes“.
Der Name bezieht sich auf die Auseinandersetzung, die zwischen Thailand und Französisch Indochina vom Dez. 1940 bis Jan.1941 stattfand. Thailand hatte 1904 und 1907 größere Gebiete an Laos und Kambodscha abgeben müssen und wollte nun diese Gebiete wieder zurückerobern. Es war die Zeit der Vichyregierung, als größere Teile Frankreichs von Deutschland besetzt waren. Über die Invasion der Thais in Laos und Kambodscha und den Verlauf der Kämpfe kann man bei Wikipedia und anderen Quellen im Internet genauer nachlesen. Die Kämpfe verliefen durchaus nicht nur siegreich für Thailand, eine Seeschlacht bei Koh Chang war sogar ein völliges Desaster. Als ich in Trat war und das dortige historische Museum besuchte, sah ich eine Videoschau über die Bombardierungen von Trat und die Kämpfe, wobei –wenn ich mich recht erinnere- zwei von drei beteiligten Thaischiffen untergingen bzw. manövrierunfähig wurden.  Der Text der Videodarstellung sprach heldenhafter Verteidigung und Erfolgen…
In den nachfolgenden Verhandlungen in Tokyo (unter Führung Japans) erhielt Thailand die Provinzen Siemreap, Battambang und Sayaburi zugesprochen. Dies wurde jedoch 1946 wieder annulliert, mit der Rückgabe der genannten Provinzen erklärte sich Thailand einverstanden, weil es nur so Mitglied der Vereinten Nationen werden konnte.  Der „Sieg“, auf den sich das Victory Monument bezieht, war also zeitlich sehr befristet. So bezieht sich das Victory Monument auf einen „Sieg“, der eigentlich keiner war und der keinen Bestand hatte.
Im Zuge der Auseinandersetzungen  hatten 59 Thais das Leben gelassen, darunter Soldaten der Infanterie, der Marine, der Luftwaffe sowie Polizisten. Das habe, so thailändische websites, bei den Thais Stolz auf und Liebe zum Vaterland entfacht. Durch die Auseinandersetzungen sei Thailand in der ganzen Welt bekannt geworden. Zu Ehren der gefallenen Helden errichtete man dann das Denkmal.
Das in aller Eile (innerhalb weniger Monate) errichtete Denkmal zeigt keine einheimischen Stilmerkmale. Es ist ein 50m hoher Obelisk, auf dessen Sockel 5 Personen stehen, nämlich je ein Verstreter von Infanterie, Marine, Luftwaffe, Polizei und ein „ziviler Freiwilliger“. Zwar stammt der Entwurf der 5 Personen wieder von Feroci, aber mit der Ausführung war der Künstler dann überhaupt nicht einverstanden und nannte das Monument ein „Denkmal der Peinlichkeit“. Die 5 Personen sind im Stil von Statuen gehalten, wie sie typisch sind für die unter Hitler, Mussolini und Stalin errichteten Denkmale. Heute sehen viele Thais das Dokument nur als ein Symbol für die damalige Militärregierung unter Phibulsonkram, die rückblickend sehr kritisch gesehen wird. 

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

So ein Denkmal der kurzen Siege aus dem Kaiserreich gibt es in Österreich auch. Das Tegetthoff-Denkmal in Wien wurde von Carl Kundmann (Statue) und Carl von Hasenauer (Architektur) gestaltet und erinnert an Wilhelm von Tegetthoff, Vizeadmiral und Kommandant der österreichischen bzw. österreichisch-ungarischen Kriegsmarine in den 1860er Jahren. Es steht, enthüllt von Kaiser Franz Josef, am 21. September 1886, auf dem Praterstern am Ende der Praterstraße im 2. Wiener Gemeindebezirk, Leopoldstadt, an einem der wichtigsten Verkehrsknotenpunkte der Stadt Wien. 
Im Dritten Italienischen Unabhängigkeitskrieg gewann der österreichische Admiral Wilhelm von Tegetthoff am 20. Juli 1866 durch Anwendung der Rammtaktik die *Seeschlacht von Lissa* bei der heute Vis genannten Insel. Es war die einzige gewonnene See-Schlacht und Österreich verlor diesen Krieg gegen die Italiener, da sich Preussen auf die italienische Seite schlug. Die Schlacht von Königgrätz brachte damals die Entscheidung und Österreich musste Venetien an Italien abtreten.

Sollte jemand von Euch einmal Wien besuchen, im Marinesaal des Wiener Heeresgeschichtlichen Museums ist die Seeschlacht bei Lissa anhand von Schiffsmodellen, darunter auch zwei von der SMS Erzherzog Ferdinand Max, zahlreichen Gemälden, Fotografien und Erinnerungsgegenständen im Detail dokumentiert.

----------


## Erwin

Ich habe mich jetzt noch einmal näher mit dem Denkmal von Thao Suranari = Yah Mo befasst, da mir ein Aufsatz darüber in die Hände gefallen ist. Vielleicht (*sicher bin ich mir nicht*) interessiert Euch, was ich gefunden habe. Wie oben schon gesagt, glauben die (meisten) Thais aus Korat, dass „Ya Mo“ ein Heldin des Krieges von 1827 gewesen ist, doch hat eine Doktorandin an der Thammasat Universität, Saipin K., wohl 1995 eine Doktorarbeit „Die Polititk hinter dem Denkmal von Thao Suranari“ geschrieben, in der die „Heldentaten“ als zu bestimmten nationalistischen Zwecken frei erfunden entlarvt werden.
Nachdem die Doktorarbeit auch noch als Buch veröffentlicht wurde, kam es 1996 in Khorat zu einer Protestbewegung. Es wurde ein Flyer entworfen, in dem etwa folgendes steht (ich kürze auf das Wesentliche): Der Inhalt dieser Veröffentlichung hat bei der Bevölkerung Verwirrung gestiftet und Zweifel geweckt. Die Taten von Ya Mo werden als aus politischen Motiven frei erfunden dargestellt. Es wird behauptet, viele Leute dächten, Ya Mo sei ein Geist ( = phi) oder Engel ( = thepharak), aber keine geschichtlich existente Heldin. 
Die Bewohner von Khorat sind äußerst aufgebracht über und beleidigt durch diese schändlichen Behauptungen. Außerdem werden in der Arbeit der Laote Cao Anuwong von Vientiane (der Korat für Laos rückerobern wollte) und seine Absichten weitaus zu positiv dargestellt.  Die Autorin schreibt also Dinge, die eine Thai nicht schreiben sollte. Denkt daran, dass die jüngere Generation und nachfolgende Generationen von Khoratern dazu gebracht würden, entsprechend den Ansichten dieser Veröffentlichung zu denken.  Das würde die Geschichte Thailands auf den Kopf stellen. 
Lasst uns daher gegen die Gruppen vorgehen, die diese Publikation ermöglicht haben. Wir verlangen, dass die offiziellen Stellen der Provinz Khorat und des Fine Arts Departments, die ja die (Interpretation der) Geschichte verantworten müssen, öffentlich die heroischen Taten Suranaris als wahr erklären, so dass die Khorater ebenso wie alle Thais in Zukunft den Tugenden Suratanis huldigen.
Wir wollen das Ansehen und die Ehre von Großmutter Mo, Khorats Heldin in Fleisch und Blut,  für immer wiederherstellen, und die Erinnerung und (Suratanis) Glanz für die thailändische Nation bewahren.
Unterzeichnet hat eine „Gruppe von Abkömmlingen Großmutter Mos und das Volk von Khorat. Datum 27.2.1996.
Dann werden die Khorater aufgefordert, am 4.3.1996 um 15Uhr zu einer Demonstration zu kommen…
Tatsächlich kamen zu dem angegebenen Zeitpunkt 20-25.000 Khorater zum Demonstrieren. Viele trugen Kopfbänder „Meine Großmutter war eine Kriegerin“. Spruchbänder sagten „Mich kann man beleidigen, aber nicht meine Großmutter“.  Strohpuppen von der Autorin Saipin K., dem Direktor der Thammasat Universität und von weiteren Personen, welche die Veröffentlichung der Doktorarbeit ermöglicht hatten, wurden verbrannt. Dazu wurden Chillipfeffer und Salz verbrannt, ein magisches Ritual, um alle mit der Veröffentlichung der Arbeit zu verfluchen. Der Anführer der Demonstration hielt ein Exemplar der Veröffentlichung hoch, er trennte den Umschlag ab und verbrannte feierlich die Textseiten (den Buchdeckel nicht, weil darauf ein Abbild der Suranari-Statue zu sehen war). 
Einige Politiker sprachen auch, ein hoher Politiker aus Bangkok ließ erklären, auch er sein ein „Sohn von Großmutter Mo“. Der Provinzgouverneur von Khorat nahm von den Demonstranten eine Petition entgegen und erklärte, er würde dafür sorgen, dass die Forderungen erfüllt würden.
Es sollte untersucht werden, ob die Beteiligten der Veröffentlichung vielleicht gegen das Gesetz der Königsbeleidigung verstoßen hätten. Es wurde verlangt, dass eine Ethikkommission untersuchen sollte, ob die Thammasatuniversität nach den gültigen ethischen Grundsätzen gehandelt habe. Es wurde verlangt, dass die Thammasat Universität die Doktorarbeit wiederrufe.  Der Matichonverlag sollte alle noch vorhandenen Kopien des Buches herausrücken und zerstören, die Publikationen dieses Verlags sollten boykottiert werden. Frau Saipin S. selbst sollte innerhalb von 15 Tagen bei Anwesenheit der Presse zu Suranaris Denkmal kommen, um öffentlich Vergebung zu erbitten. Presse, Radio und Fernsehen sollten darüber berichten. Danach sollte Saipin S. für die Provinz Khorat als „persona non grata“ erklärt werden.
Angesichts der Wut der Khorater hat Saipin S. Khorat verlassen, ihre dortige Stelle als Lehrerin hat sie aufgegeben, sie hielt sich eine Zeitlang versteckt, später ging sie nach Bangkok und erhielt hier eine Stelle im Erziehungsministerium.
Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Also schloß man messerscharf, dass nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf! Nennt man das Geschichtsfälschung?

----------

